
Interview with Jimmy Wales, Wikipedia founder - prakash
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/oct/04ft2.htm
======
ScottWhigham
* "If China allows for more contribution by web users, I believe the mistrust surrounding the country will dissolve"*

Give me a friggin break lol

